# Schriftrolle +Säulen : wie?



## Crake (16. Januar 2002)

also meine frage steckt ja bereits in dem Betreff... ich bin nicht unbedingt der Photoshop freak... aber tutorials hab ich bis jetzt immer hinbekommen... 
wär nett wenn mir jemand sagen könnte wie 1. eine Schriftrolle (vielleicht auch aufgerollt mit stäben an den seiten) und 2. ne "römische" Säule realisieren kann!
danke schonmal im voraus. Ich nehme an, die Antworten werden etwas länger werden  
crake!


----------



## Robert Fischer (16. Januar 2002)

so richtig hab ich jetzt spontan kein passendes tutorial für dich, jedoch einen link wo du mal nachschauen kannst: tutorials 

übrigens hast du grade den post nr. 10000 in der photoshop-section gelandet.


----------



## Tai2K (17. Januar 2002)

http://tai2k.piranho.com/perview/index.html
wenn di solche säulen wie auf dem bild hier meinst dann macht man das über einen farbverlauf dunkel-hell-dunkel und dann n neues muster machen 9 pixel breit und einen hoch und die 3 pixel in der mite schwarz machen und dann die säule auswählen und damit füllen


----------



## Sovok (17. Januar 2002)

@ tai perview?  
der ansatz der säulen stimmt, wenn die lichtquelle vom user ausgeht
wenn du noch n größeres bild anfängst und  anstatt dunkel-hell-dunkel-mittel-dunkel-hell-dunkel etc. feine verläufe machst werden die säulen dann immer schöner und realistischer =)


----------



## Crake (17. Januar 2002)

*tjo...*

also ich dachte an etwas realistischere säulen =)... aber vielleicht krieg ich da mit bryce noch was schönes hin 
mal schauen!
danke auf jeden fall für die beiträge


----------



## Sovok (17. Januar 2002)

die letzte säule die ich gemacht hab war mit worldcraft für meine letzte cs map

bin nie mit der map fertiggeworden weil die r_speeds generell über 1000 lagen *g*

bevor ich wieder mappe wart ich lieber auf ne leistungsstarke engine


----------



## Robert Fischer (17. Januar 2002)

klar mit der landscape-funktion von bryce ist das ja kein problem. einfach eine sw-texture für die ansicht von oben und dann vielleicht das ganz noch mal mit verschiedenen stufen um eine abgebrochene säule umzusetzen.


----------



## Tai2K (17. Januar 2002)

ich weis auch das es preview heist und es giebt auch ne korrigierte version nur die is net online und ich hatte keine lust sie hochzuladen
(  wer merkt den so nen kleinen fehler )


----------

